# Fire Kirby Smart!



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2015)

No way the jabronie lives up to the Mark Richt legacy.

This has the Fulmer fiasco written all over it.

Fire Smart now!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

Liberal tech fans


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2015)

No bowl. A favorite to win the ACC. CPJ 2020.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Liberal tech fans



Seems like they would be more concerned with the high school coach they have now.  Lord I would love for them to keep him!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Seems like they would be more concerned with the high school coach they have now.  Lord I would love for them to keep him!



It's just the inferiority complex coming out. Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Liberal tech fans





riprap said:


> No bowl. A favorite to win the ACC. CPJ 2020.





mizzippi jb said:


> Seems like they would be more concerned with the high school coach they have now.  Lord I would love for them to keep him!





elfiii said:


> It's just the inferiority complex coming out. Nothing to see here. Move along.



You knuckleheads have now sowed the wind and you shall reap the whirlwind. I believe that dark days are ahead for the UGA football program and their (fair weather) fans.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I hope (because I'm a tech fan and now Richt is going to Miami and will still be CPJ Daddy down there too) that dark days are ahead for the UGA football program and their (fair weather) fans.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 2, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> You knuckleheads have now sowed the wind and you shall reap the whirlwind. I believe that dark days are ahead for the UGA football program and their (fair weather) fans.



Just like a techie to use some kind of Lord of the Rings prophecy


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2015)

Moderators please delete this irresponsible thread.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Liberal tech fans



troll


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> You knuckleheads have now sowed the wind and you shall reap the whirlwind. I believe that dark days are ahead for the UGA football program and their (fair weather) fans.



interesting


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Just like a techie to use some kind of Lord of the Rings prophecy



I'll take your word for that. I don't know what LOTRs(other than a book/movie) is(plot wise).



tcward said:


> Moderators please delete this irresponsible thread.



Mods, please delete tcward's account. 
Thanks, in advance.


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 3, 2015)

How many National Championship teams was Mark Richt a part of? 

Fire him... we'll definitely HAPPILY take him back.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> You knuckleheads have now sowed the wind and you shall reap the whirlwind. I believe that dark days are ahead for the UGA football program and their (fair weather) fans.



Your Jedi mind tricks will not work on me young Skywalker.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 4, 2016)

Figured I'd bump this so some of y'all wouldn't have to search for it a few weeks.


----------



## tcward (Oct 4, 2016)

GoldDot40 said:


> Figured I'd bump this so some of y'all wouldn't have to search for it a few weeks.



You figured wrong...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2016)

tcward said:


> You figured wrong...



Yes it did!


----------



## Horns (Oct 4, 2016)

GoldDot40 said:


> Figured I'd bump this so some of y'all wouldn't have to search for it a few weeks.



?? Some folks


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 4, 2016)

tcward said:


> You figured wrong...



Wait for it...


----------



## tcward (Oct 4, 2016)

GoldDot40 said:


> Wait for it...



I'm guessing you want Richt back?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't want Richt back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I don't want Richt back.




Nope!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2016)

Richt ain't coming back and the last thing anyone needs to do is listen to a delusional Tech fan talk about football.  Once he leaves the discussion of the proper uses of the slide rule and pocket protector, he is out on a limb!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Richt ain't coming back and the last thing anyone needs to do is listen to a delusional Tech fan talk about football.  Once he leaves the discussion of the proper uses of the slide rule and pocket protector, he is out on a limb!



He's just mad we fired Richt and he is still Tech's daddy at Miami..

Every Tech fan on this forum would LOVE to have Richt as a coach!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It's just the inferiority complex coming out. Nothing to see here. Move along.



I'm counting the days until I hear you say that Bama fans have an inferiority complex related to UGA.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 5, 2016)

tcward said:


> I'm guessing you want Richt back?



How in the world did you remotely come up with that guess from me posting that? I'm guessing that you are delusional? Demented?

I'm actually a big fan of Coach Smart and was kinda glad to see CMR get the skates.

I was merely helping out the haters that will be along soon enough with their bag of criticism for the Dawgs not being undefeated under Smart.

Some of y'all are a lot like the media by taking things out of context and trying to make it sound like something totally different.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm counting the days until I hear you say that Bama fans have an inferiority complex related to UGA.



Bama fans do not have inferiority complexes. When you're dumb, you just gotta be tough and they are some tough stuff. Superman is sending them post cards asking them how they do it.

Noles fans on the other hand are a different story. Currently they are in the questioning phase. It's the first step on the road to a full blown inferiority complex. Next comes doubt and then finally reality.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Bama fans do not have inferiority complexes. When you're dumb, you just gotta be tough and they are some tough stuff. Superman is sending them post cards asking them how they do it.
> 
> Noles fans on the other hand are a different story. Currently they are in the questioning phase. It's the first step on the road to a full blown inferiority complex. Next comes doubt and then finally reality.



Inferior to who, exactly?  We know we're not Bama or tOSU, but we should be the top of the next tier.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Inferior to who, exactly?  We know we're not Bama or tOSU, but we should be the top of the next tier.



Miami will take that away from the Noles..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Miami will take that away from the Noles..



Kind of like Butch did to CKS?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Kind of like Butch did to CKS?



And UNC to the Noles... 

Hard to throw stones at each other when we both suck..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Kind of like Butch did to CKS?



No. That was expected and Butch barely got it done.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 5, 2016)

So far CMR ( later day) and CKS are interchangeable.  Neither can beat a ranked team, protect a 17 plus point lead against a ranked team, or leave an Athens crowd happy after playing a ranked team.  They both might have 10 win seasons because the schedule is packed with losers or average teams.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Oct 5, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> So far CMR ( later day) and CKS are interchangeable.  Neither can beat a ranked team, protect a 17 plus point lead against a ranked team, or leave an Athens crowd happy after playing a ranked team.  They both might have 10 win seasons because the schedule is packed with losers or average teams.



Just sayin...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Inferior to who, exactly?



Yourselves of course.



Gold Ranger said:


> We know we're not Bama or tOSU, but we should be the top of the next tier.



Ya'll are definitely at the top of the Second Tier, just like us.


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2016)

Richt will be back when they honor him by changing the name of Grant field to Richt field at Bobby Dodd.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And UNC to the Noles...
> 
> Hard to throw stones at each other when we both suck..



at least you and elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii get it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

jiminbogart said:


> No way the jabronie lives up to the Mark Richt legacy.
> 
> This has the Fulmer fiasco written all over it.
> 
> Fire Smart now!



Idiotic post of the week award right there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Bama fans do not have inferiority complexes. When you're dumb, you just gotta be tough and they are some tough stuff. Superman is sending them post cards asking them how they do it.
> 
> Noles fans on the other hand are a different story. Currently they are in the questioning phase. It's the first step on the road to a full blown inferiority complex. Next comes doubt and then finally reality.





Kinda sounds like somebodies coming outta the closet . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda sounds like somebodies coming outta the closet . .


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 6, 2016)

You have not figured it our yet?  Kirby was a plat by Bama!  The plan is working!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Deerhead said:


> You have not figured it our yet?  Kirby was a plat by Bama!  The plan is working!



Runner up.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> They both might have 10 win seasons because the schedule is packed with losers or average teams.



I have always been led to believe that the SEC is a weekly grind of having to play a top 10 team every week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I have always been led to believe that the SEC is a weekly grind of having to play a top 10 team every week.



The SEC has adapted to playing similar schedules to the overrated teams the rest of the conferences adore. 

That being said, the SEC schedules are still tougher.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The SEC has adapted to playing similar schedules to the overrated teams the rest of the conferences adore.
> 
> That being said, the SEC schedules are still tougher.



Even the East?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Even the East?



You mean the least?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I have always been led to believe that the SEC is a weekly grind of having to play a top 10 team every week.



ACC Inferiority Complex on display. ^


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> ACC Inferiority Complex on display. ^



It's the ACC teams that we can't beat.  Jimbo's FSU has no problems the SEC teams.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> It's the ACC teams that we can't beat.  Jimbo's FSU has no problems the SEC teams.



He's played one SEC team this season, and the opening game at that. Your use of plurals is unfounded thus far.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's played one SEC team this season, and the opening game at that. Your use of plurals is unfounded thus far.



9-1 since Jimbo took over.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean the least?



Literally, the Least.....

Sagarin ratings for the power % conferences....

1  SEC-WEST  
2  PAC-12(NORTH)
3  PAC-12(SOUTH)
4  ACC-ATLANTIC   
5  BIG 12         
6  ACC-COASTAL   
7  BIG TEN-EAST   
8  BIG TEN-WEST  
9  SEC-EAST


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> 9-1 since Jimbo took over.



Two pick and choose SEC teams per year on the schedule (scratch that/ one SEC team per year) does not make one a powerhouse against the SEC 
You got Ol' Red running your stats for you?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Two pick and choose SEC teams per year on the schedule does not make one a powerhouse against the SEC



Florida every year, USCe (East Champ that year), Auburn (SEC Champ), Ole Miss this year.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Florida every year, USCe (East Champ that year), Auburn (SEC Champ), Ole Miss this year.



And UF and Ole Miss are going to whip ya'll.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> And UF and Ole Miss are going to whip ya'll.





You realize I'm not a Dawg fan, right.

I'm confident in going 2-0 against them.  I'll guarantee no worse than 1-1.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You realize I'm not a Dawg fan, right.
> 
> I'm confident in going 2-0 against them.  I'll guarantee no worse than 1-1.



Pride goeth before the fall.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You realize I'm not a Dawg fan, right.
> 
> I'm confident in going 2-0 against them.  I'll guarantee no worse than 1-1.



Was that before or after the UNC game??


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Was that before or after the UNC game??



goldranger is an idjit. all you need to know slayer.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> goldranger is an idjit. all you need to know slayer.



Still want to bet that Bama will be ranked higher than 10rc in the final BCS Rankings?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Was that before or after the UNC game??



Want to place a bet that we don't finish worse than 1-1 against UF and Ole Miss?  You name the price.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Still want to bet that Bama will be ranked higher than 10rc in the final BCS Rankings?



You 10uhc fans need wear hard hats.

Y'all seem to bump your heads a lot.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You 10uhc fans need wear hard hats.
> 
> Y'all seem to bump your heads a lot.



You want in on that bet?  I'll guarantee that Bama doesn't finish higher than 10rc in the final BCS poll.  Heck, I'll throw UGA and FSU in there, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You want in on that bet?  I'll guarantee that Bama doesn't finish higher than 10rc in the final BCS poll.  Heck, I'll throw UGA and FSU in there, too.



10uhc hasn't played anybody. They are about to get throttled for several weeks in a row. In fact it wouldn't shock me to see the first BCS poll drop them back down to at least 11th. They lost that UGA game every way possible and won it due to poor officiating and a freak catch. 

That is not the moniker of a champion. 

Ohio State will be #1 in the end. Tennessee wont even be in contention for the shiny football.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 10uhc hasn't played anybody. They are about to get throttled for several weeks in a row. In fact it wouldn't shock me to see the first BCS poll drop them back down to at least 11th. They lost that UGA game every way possible and won it due to poor officiating and a freak catch.
> 
> That is not the moniker of a champion.
> 
> Ohio State will be #1 in the end. Tennessee wont even be in contention for the shiny football.



There is no BCS poll anymore.  Hence, Bama will not finish ahead of anyone in the BCS poll.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> There is no BCS poll anymore.  Hence, Bama will not finish ahead of anyone in the BCS poll.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 13, 2018)

Kirby Richt!

Sorry for the thread bump but since Tech sucks as bad(or worse) as usual and I have sworn to never watch another NFL game(Cowboys suck anyway), UGA's annual regular season loss is the only joy I have left in my football life.

I tried to jump on the Alabama bandwagon but when they saw that I had all my teeth and I had never dated my cousin they knew I wasn't a real Bammy fan.


----------



## tcward (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Liberal tech fans


Tech has fans?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

fire him.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2022)

Too soon?


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2022)

Keep wishing !


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Too soon?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)

Kirby is da MAN


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Too soon?


You should of waited a few more minutes


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

jiminbogart said:


> Too soon?


Hmmmm.... And considering who liked your post.

I'll just help you 3 with a.... GO DAWGS! SIC EM!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm.... And considering who liked your post.
> 
> I'll just help you 3 with a.... GO DAWGS! SIC EM!!!


and a...


----------

